# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  INNOVA ANF INJECTION  ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΑ!!

## γιανν

Καλησπερα!!ξανα μανα προβλημα με το ιννοβα αυτη τη φορα στην αρχη απλα νομιζα ποσ μου καψε τη λαμπα αλλα παρατηρησα οτι δεν αναβε και το φοατακι στο ταμπλο τησ σκαλασ..με τα πολλα καποια στιγμη ψιλοκλοτσαγε σαν να μενε απο βενζινη σταματαο να βαλο και εκει τελιοσαν ολα!!δεν αναβει τιποτα ηλεκτικο πλεον ουτε καντραν ουτε μιζα ουτε φοτα και το μηχανακι με 1000 ζορια το φερα απ το βενζιναδικο με πρωτη κ κλοτσοντας...τι να νε ρε παιδια..αλαξα προσφατα πηνια και μπαταρια πριν κανα 2 μηνο./..αλλα πηνια δεν ειναι γιατι εγινε αποτομα δεν ειχα κανενα σημαδι πριν οτι κατι δε παει καλα και πλεον δε ξεκιναει καν ποια το μηχανακι....βοηθηστε παρακαλω γιατι πρεπει να το παο σπροχνοντασ συνεργιο και να ξερω γιατι ζημια μπορει να ειναι για τα λεφτα που πρεπει να χω...καθωσ δε μπορο να το παο σε πολλα συνεργια να ροτησο ..

----------


## leosedf

Θα ήταν καλό να σκεφτείς πρώτα πριν βάλεις 3 θέματα και εδώ και στο ηλεκτρονικα. Την επόμενη διαγράφονται όλα.
Όταν άλλαξες τα "πηνία" μάλλον την έκανες, υποθέτω ότι όλοι λειτουργείτε χωρίς σχέδια και κάνετε ότι σας κατέβει.

----------


## PATENTAS10

Αν έβαλες ιμιτασιόν πηνία άλαξε τα με γνήσια. Εγώ έβαλα ε φορές ιμιτασιόν και μου άντεχαν το πολύ 3 μήνες. Για σιγουρευτείς ότι έιναι τα πηνία, φόρτισε κάπου την μπαταρία σου και θα δεις ότι το μηχανάκι θα πάρει μπρος, αντέχει περίπου 20 χιλιόμετρα απόσταση, λογικά σε βγάζει σε συνεργείο. Εμένα καιγότανε το τύλιγμα που φορτίζει την μπαταρία και όσο η μπαταρία άντεχε πήγαινε πηγαινε και το μηχανάκι.

----------


## γιανν

> Αν έβαλες ιμιτασιόν πηνία άλαξε τα με γνήσια. Εγώ έβαλα ε φορές ιμιτασιόν και μου άντεχαν το πολύ 3 μήνες. Για σιγουρευτείς ότι έιναι τα πηνία, φόρτισε κάπου την μπαταρία σου και θα δεις ότι το μηχανάκι θα πάρει μπρος, αντέχει περίπου 20 χιλιόμετρα απόσταση, λογικά σε βγάζει σε συνεργείο. Εμένα καιγότανε το τύλιγμα που φορτίζει την μπαταρία και όσο η μπαταρία άντεχε πήγαινε πηγαινε και το μηχανάκι.



δεν ειναι τα πηνια φιλε,δεν αναβιυν τα ηλεκτρικα με φορτισμενη τη μπαταρια,δεν την ειχε καψει
..μου παν για ανορθωτη η πολαπλασιαστη αυτα μπορω να τα ελεξω με καποιο τροπο?

----------


## γιανν

> Θα ήταν καλό να σκεφτείς πρώτα πριν βάλεις 3 θέματα και εδώ και στο ηλεκτρονικα. Την επόμενη διαγράφονται όλα.
> Όταν άλλαξες τα "πηνία" μάλλον την έκανες, υποθέτω ότι όλοι λειτουργείτε χωρίς σχέδια και κάνετε ότι σας κατέβει.


δε ηξερα πωσ εχει ιδικη κατηγορια για μοτο και συτησα και συγνωμη που εβαλα λαθοσ το ποστ..και δε ξερω τι κανουν οι αλοι εγω το παω σε μαστορα οποτε λαθοσ υποθετεις για μενα τουλαχιστον..

----------


## vasilimertzani

> δεν ειναι τα πηνια φιλε,δεν αναβιυν τα ηλεκτρικα με φορτισμενη τη μπαταρια,δεν την ειχε καψει
> ..μου παν για ανορθωτη η πολαπλασιαστη αυτα μπορω να τα ελεξω με καποιο τροπο?


πολλαπλασιαστη δεν θα επαιρνε μπρος.φλας κορνα κλο θα ιεχες.

----------


## PATENTAS10

Τελικά το έφτιαξες? τι έφταιγε?

----------


## γιανν

kalησπερα ελεπια 5 μερεσ...πηγα τωρα βαζω μπροσ πηρε με μανοβελα ομοσ και τα φωτα που δεν αναβαν ηταν μονο τα μπροστα και το λομπακι τησ σκαλας..τεσπα το πηγα στο μαστορα η 1ηταχητητα τραβαγε λεσ και ειχα 4η τη φορτισε τη μπταρια 11.7 οκ πεσμενη αλλ οχι και για πεταμα τεσι δεν ειναι??ξερετε τι χαρη θελω ρε παιδια απο εσεασ καλα καταρχην αω καταβε κανεισ τι ειναι με τα νεα δεδομενα...αλλα βασικα ο τυποσ μου ειπε θα φωρτισει και να παω δευτερα να δω τι ειναι..τωρα αυτο που θελω απο εσασ ειναι να μου πει ποια πραγματα ελενχοντε με  σχεδον μηδαμινη εργασια...το λεω αυτο γιατι τελευετεα φορα που του το  πηγα ειχε ηδη ανοιξει το μοτερ ειχε διαλυσει ολο το μηαχανακια αλαξε και  ελεγχε πηνια κοινοσ και να του λεγα αστο το παω αλου θα μου λεγε δωσε  50ε εργασια..ο πονηρηδις..πρωτον δηλαδη να μου πειτε  πωσ να τον κατευθηνω εγω να δει ασ πουμε πρωτα  την ασφαλεια μετα τον ανορθωτη που ειναι 2-3 βιδεσ νομιζω,μετα  βραχικικλομα ξερω γω..καταλαβετε πιστευω τι θελω ε?να ελεγξει πρωτα αυτα  που δεν ειναι μπελελιδικακαι εντελει αν τα δει ολα και ειναι ειναι  πηνια να το παρω να το παω αλου γιατι τα χα αλαξει 5 μηνεσ και τουσ 3 το  μηχανακι δε λειτουργουσε ακομα και οτι ηταν κινεζα επρεπε να μου πει δε  θα βγαλεισ ουτε 6μηνο ετσι δεν ειναι?βοηθηστε ρε παιδια σας ετχαριστω πολυ ολους!!!! :Wink:

----------


## γιανν

ανορθωτησ τελικα...55ε ο γνησιοσ..να βαλο μεταχειρισμενο που βλεπω πωσ πουλαν με 20ε η ημιτατιον ???και ειναι δυσκολο να το κανω μονοσ μου???

----------

